

Why can't Windows PCs catch up to the MacBook Air? - mvs
http://www.macworld.com/article/161775/2011/08/why_cant_windows_pcs_catch_up_to_the_macbook_air_.html

======
pedalpete
I've always thought that another reason (and part of the reason why Apple is
in the drivers seat) is that the PC manufacturers seem to take reference
designs and juts make some minor changes to them. How much of the computer are
they actually designing.

The Air pricing is a brilliant move by Apple, and I have no doubt it will sell
well. However, it is still in the premium price point in comparison to Windows
laptops. That can't be overlooked. The most expensive windows laptops are
competing with the cheapest Mac.

I wonder how many people really care about the devices they buy? If you aren't
in the space, will you pay the premium for a mac? I think this is the reason
you see so many Mac's in NYC and SF. Big tech communities. Look at other
markets and Windows is still king.

It's like Porsche vs Ford. There will never be as many 911s sold as there are
F150s. But who buys the 911s? It isn't just those that are wealthier. It's
those who want to show they are wealthier. In Canada the F150 is the most
popular vehicle sold to those with more than $1million net worth.
[http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-
budgeting/article/110333/mi...](http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-
budgeting/article/110333/millionaire-myths?mod=bb-budgeting)

~~~
conradev
Are you comparing a sports car to a pick-up truck?

~~~
4J7z0Fgt63dTZbs
Pick-up truck will be overkill to draw analogy to a shitty PC, it still
doesn't crash every now and then.

------
zmonkeyz
They probably could but the users don't want to pay the premium for that. PC
users that always bring up the cost argument remind me of the guys from the
mad max movies who build those insane looking frankencars. Why buy a BMW when
you can get the parts to do the same thing from miscellaneous cars. Most PC
users do care about design but not to the levels of detail that Apple puts
into their computers. They want to spend the money where it counts for them
and that's on the guts.

------
4J7z0Fgt63dTZbs
If Apple ditch the optical drive, it's a choice. They did the math, looked out
for ourselves and made the decision.

If HP did it that PC is a cheap sake.

